#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Άρθρο: 1828/2008 Aπόφαση του ΣτΕ

## thakal

Παύση έκδοσης ΟΑ σε οικόπεδα οικισμών έως 2000 κατοίκων που έχουν αποκτήσει πρόσωπο σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο κατόπιν παραχώρησης εδαφικών λωρίδων από ιδιώτες (ιδιωτική πολεοδόμηση). Η οδηγία εστάλη στις πολεοδομίες στις 28.01.2010.

----------


## spiderman

Κατά την άποψή μου το συμβούλιο της επικρατείας δεν νομολογεί αλλά εκφράζει μία τελεσίδικη απόφαση για -μία- συγκεκριμμένη περίπτωση. Π.χ. υπάρχει απόφαση που επιτρέπει την περίφραξη οικοπέδου κάτω από τα 500μ από θάλασσα. Αυτό όμως δεν ισχύει γενικά. Κάνω λάθος?

----------


## vmaniad

εγκύκλιος 1_2010

http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=804

----------

